# S.S. William IV in Newcastle



## W.R. Dancey (Jul 12, 2012)

While browsing around online, I happened upon a video that featured what appears to be a coal fired steamship replica. Upon closer inspection, the descreption identified the small paddle steamer as the William the Fourth. I am having a hard time finding out anything further of the ship. When was she launched? What do her engines look like? Does she burn coal? What is she built of? Is she still in existance? Is she going through a restoration? Does anyone have any good photographs of her and inside her? Deck plans? Thanks!
Here's the video of her. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQKrc_HfvZA
Liam


----------



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

Try this site 

http://www.maritimeworld.net/nn.asp?pagenumber=318

she was built n 1987


----------



## kfpars (Aug 14, 2020)

W.R. Dancey said:


> While browsing around online, I happened upon a video that featured what appears to be a coal fired steamship replica. Upon closer inspection, the descreption identified the small paddle steamer as the William the Fourth. I am having a hard time finding out anything further of the ship. When was she launched? What do her engines look like? Does she burn coal? What is she built of? Is she still in existance? Is she going through a restoration? Does anyone have any good photographs of her and inside her? Deck plans? Thanks!
> Here's the video of her.
> 
> 
> ...





W.R. Dancey said:


> While browsing around online, I happened upon a video that featured what appears to be a coal fired steamship replica. Upon closer inspection, the descreption identified the small paddle steamer as the William the Fourth. I am having a hard time finding out anything further of the ship. When was she launched? What do her engines look like? Does she burn coal? What is she built of? Is she still in existance? Is she going through a restoration? Does anyone have any good photographs of her and inside her? Deck plans? Thanks!
> Here's the video of her.
> 
> 
> ...


For more info go to www.williamthefourth.org. She has been fitted with a diesel engine as it was deemed too costly to repair the boiler tube. She is currently berthed at Honeysuckle wharf, Newcastle and currently operates monthly cruises around the harbour. regards kevin


----------

